
Jeff Bezos is making more money out of AWS than online retailing - handpickednames
http://www.afr.com/opinion/columnists/jeff-bezos-is-making-more-money-out-of-aws-than-online-retailing-20180402-h0y7yg
======
sharemywin
A better question is not what the algorithm costs to run but what would taking
and labeling 60K images cost.

